# Tournament in Bormio



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

First day:
Lithuania - Turkey 88 : 68 
Turkoglu 13, Kutluay 12, Peker 14, Majiouskas 22, Stombergas 11, Siskauskas 11, Malina 15

Italy - Sweden 106 : 96 

Second day:
Sweden - Turkey 75 : 79 
Italy - Lithuania 83 : 92

today: 
Italy - Turkey
Sweden - Lithuania


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy-Turkey *72-62*

Italia-Turchia 72-62 (15-10, 48-25; 63-47) 
ITALY: Radulovic 12 (1/3, 3/6), Basile 10 (0/1, 2/3), Galanda 8 (4/5), Soragna 3 (1/4, 0/1), De Pol 8 (2/3), Righetti 2 (1/2, 0/1), Bulleri 10 (2/4, 1/4), Mian 14 (0/1, 4/6), Chiacig 2 (1/6), Cittadini 3 (1/2), Carraretto (0/1). N.e: Garri, Lamma. All.: Recalcati.

TURKEY: Tunceri 6 (1/1, 1/4), Turkoglu 5 (1/3, 1/4), Gonlum, Kutluay 1 (0/4, 0/3), Peker 7 (3/6), Okur 22 (5/10, 1/1), Yildirim (0/2), Onan 10 (2/3, 2/4), Arslan (0/1), Erdogan (4/5, 1/2). N.e: Koseoglu, Solak, Basak. All.: Aydin Ors.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> First day:
> Lithuania - Turkey 88 : 68
> Turkoglu 13, Kutluay 12, Peker 14, Majiouskas 22, Stombergas 11, Siskauskas 11, Malina 15


Lithuania won the tournament quite easily, beating all 3 teams with quite heavy scores +20 Turkey, +9 Italy (but +29 in third quarter) and Sweden +9 (but +23 in third). We've played without Jasikevicius, Songaila and Praskevicius and our NT leader Macijauskas missed game with Sweden too. So im a little bit suprised with those scores, but if it so, why not to feel good about it 

Who is Majiouskas and Malina?  

Macijauskas and Slanina you meant?? :yes:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Who is Majiouskas and Malina?


Actually I used copy-paste!!?!!(I like making myself look stupid obviously  )

I've underestimated Lithuania... and overestimated Turkey... 
Perhaps I will even consider to rewrite my EC predictions...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> I've underestimated Lithuania... and overestimated Turkey...


Yup I told you about Lithuania... They play incredible ball and they always play like a team. Like 'em :yes: But I am surprised about Turkey... But I still think that they can play better and they'll probably show it on the EC.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Yup I told you


Shut up rookie dookie!


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

To Zalgirinis: how come praskevicius didn't play; is it known already what he's gonna do next season?? Oh and any news about Kaukenas?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> To Zalgirinis: how come praskevicius didn't play; is it known already what he's gonna do next season?? Oh and any news about Kaukenas?


Praske, Jasikevicius and Songaila didnt play cause they joined NT camp just 2 or 3 days before leaving to Bormio, so they left to train individually with coach Chomicius.

i dont know either Praskevicius or Kaukenas plans for next season.

Kaukenas after his weird injury is back in NT and is training with those 3 mentioned players. But because Slanina has recoreved fully I dont think Kaukenas has any chances to make final NT and even if so, he would be the last player on team.


----------

